# Vizsla Rescue



## Matt (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi guys, 

We are not really looking for a dog right now but maybe in a year or two Matt will get a brother. A puppy would be awesome but we would consider to give a younger rescue vizsla a second chance. Is there a bigger vizsla rescue group? I checked petfinder but there are just a few vizslas and most of them are not purebreed. Maybe anybody knows one in the midwest area? I googled but couldn't really find anything...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know that they always have dogs available, but there is an Iowa/Nebraska Vizsla rescue, and the Twin Cities Vizsla Club sometimes has rescues. I'd start with contacting the nearest Vizsla club to your location--they'd have the best knowledge of available rescues in your area.

Edit: Here's a list from the Vizsla Club of America. http://vcaweb.org/rescue/contacts.shtml


----------



## Matt (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Occasionally there are dogs that pop up on here that someone needs to get rid of. Sometimes when I'm bored and imaging myself as a rich person, I'll search for "vizsla" on Craigslist. Since it's very specific I either get nothing or one or two results. Haven't seen any red flags from the postings on there that I've read, but I'm still not rich so I still only have one.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Matt,

We got Darwin (20 months) from a breeder in Massachusetts and just rescued Bella (15 months) from Colorado/Wyoming Vizsla Rescue 

http://www.coloradovizsla.org/

Getting a second V has been the best decision ever! They tire each other out, cuddle, and love having the other around. The only issue with rescue is be ready for some bad behaviors that you have to teach are not allowed. Bella is a great dog, but is a jumper and also since she was abused by a male, she is a little apprehensive about guys in general. However we wouldn't trade her for the world!

For finding a rescue near you check out the Vizsla Club of America's website. They list all of the rescue groups in the country!

http://vcaweb.org/rescue/contacts.shtml

Good luck!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

From Bailey's breeder who runs "Vizsla Rescue Haven" after loosing a long time rescue Vizsla Rusty. 

http://vizslarescuehaven.org/

"Someone sent me this after hearing about Rusty' passing. It is so
appropriate for all who do rescue that I wanted to share with y'all as many
of you have done rescue."
Kay


IF I CAN STOP ONE HEART FROM BREAKING

If I can stop one Heart from breaking
I shall not live in vain
If I can ease one Life the Aching
Or cool one Pain

Or help one fainting Robin
Unto his nest again
I shall not live in Vain.

---Emily Dickenson


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

We got Odie from rescueme.org. You can search for specific breeds. He had to be rehomed after a change in his family and he has adapted well to our house. We love him!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I found Willie on Petfinder.com. He was on death row in the dog pound. He is a purebred Vizsla, and gun shy. I should note that it took me about two years of patiently looking before I found him, and he was in very bad shape when I picked him up. Vizslas don't often end up in the dog pound, but it happens. Good luck!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sometimes a Vizsla just ends up in the wrong place at the wrong time. Sometimes the poor Hungarian Pointer goes to an unaware young family that heard they were "good with children."

For years we have seen Lab rescue, German Shephard rescue, Grayhound rescue. But with the popularity of the Hungarian Pointer as a "cool family dog", how do we slow down folks from making these simple mistakes? "A hunting dog? Who knew?"

RBD


----------



## mentobevizslas (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new to your group. Have been owned by vizslas since the 1970's. I currently own 2 females, 9 and 4 yrs old, and have 3 male fosters as part of the Vizsla Rescue Haven (www.vizslarescuehaven.org). You can find the vizsla rescue coordinator nearest you by going to
http://www.vcaweb.org/rescue/contacts.shtml

Unfortunately vizslas will always come into rescue as long as back yard breeders and puppy mills sell them and people do not research the breed they are buying. They do not properly screen puppy buyers -- just taking the money and running. Responsible breeders will take back the dogs they have sold.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The Show Me Vizsla Club has a pretty active rescue based in the Missouri/Kansas area. 
http://showmevizsla.homestead.com/R1.html

I'd also keep looking on petfinder. The turnover seems pretty slow if you're looking every day as I have been, but then you'll notice the new ones right away. Pure bred vizslas are rare, but they do come up. All the mislabled dogs can get annoying after awhile. The other day I saw a 7mo old out in CA that I contacted So Cal V rescue about pulling out. Speaking of which, that's another option if you find a pup in a distant shelter that might be unwilling/unable to get it to you. 

You might also look at petharbor.com. Some shelters/rescue groups use this instead of petfinder. 

And if you find a dog that's out of your driving range, look into Pilots n Paws. They are a network of small plane pilots and other volunteers who will help transport your rescue pooch to you, often at no cost. http://pilotsnpaws.org/ Most flights are limited to 300 miles, but you can use their forum to arrange a few pilots, plus foster volunteers to break up larger distances. Pretty remarkable people! 
I was actually going to post about them? Has anyone worked with them before?


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Try http://vizsla.rescueme.org

You never know what you'll find there!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

New Hope Vizsla Rescue is another option 
http://www.newhopevizslarescue.org/

I have never rescued a vizsla and I know I can't while I have Flynn, but I know I will one day!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

A little off topic but I always look at petfinder.com for Vizslas in my area. I am looking because I want to make sure that they are pulled from humane society or rescue that they are at and get them in my area Vizsla rescue where they have a chance to get adopted faster with the right owner.

I just found one today and let my Vizsla club know and they will pull the dog and get a foster until adopted. I feel like a did my good deed for the day


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link to vizsla.rescueme.org - I just subscribed to notifications about Vs in my area 

I am looking casually into getting a second V, and I love the idea of finding one that's already born and needs a new home, rather than going to a breeder specifically. I'm not in a huge hurry to get one, so I've been cruising craigslist and kijiji in case one comes up in my area.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

heatherdyanna said:


> Thanks for the link to vizsla.rescueme.org - I just subscribed to notifications about Vs in my area
> 
> I am looking casually into getting a second V, and I love the idea of finding one that's already born and needs a new home, rather than going to a breeder specifically. I'm not in a huge hurry to get one, so I've been cruising craigslist and kijiji in case one comes up in my area.


Heather, contact Elaine Hopkins through the Vizsla Society of Ontario. I contacted her about Bosco when I first heard about him to make her aware that there was a dog in need of rescue.
If you look under Contact there is a pull down for Rescue, I am sure you can inquire through her.
Good luck.
http://www.vsovizsla.org


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks, CrazyKian -- I'll reach out to her


----------

